# التوربينات الهوائية



## yasmeen rose (3 يوليو 2011)

لو سمحتو انا طالبة في قسم هندسة الميكاترونيكس سنة تانية عندي مشروع عن المواد المكونة للتوربينات الهوائية أو turbine blades

ممكن حد يساعدني :4:

شكرا


----------



## zamalkawi (5 يوليو 2011)

أظن أنك ستجدين ضالتك في أي كتاب يتحدث عن الآلات التوربينية turbomachines
هل بحثت في الإنترنت؟


----------



## حسان مرعي (5 يوليو 2011)

موجود بقسم الهندسة الميكانيكية


----------

